

How to Divide an Imaginary Pie - scott_s
http://hearstartup.com/episodes/3-how-to-divide-an-imaginary-pie

======
scott_s
Note that I originally submitted this through NPR's Planet Money podcast URL
([http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2014/09/17/349034928/episode-...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2014/09/17/349034928/episode-569-how-
to-divide-an-imaginary-pie)), but I switched it to this one because this one
has more in-text description, and I think it makes sense to use the startup
itself.

I imagine that most HNers will be enormously frustrated listening to this
episode - I was. Alex Blumberg very much doesn't get it, until he (pretty
much) does. The split they end up with, 60/40, is more reasonable, but I would
have argued for 50/50\. I think that the reasons for that are quite well-
trodden on HN. In short, if you want a true _co_ -founder, who will assume the
same risk and responsibilities, then I think it's best to represent that in
the equity split. I was frustrated that Alex recognized the relationship and
marriage parallels, but didn't follow through on that analogy to the equity
split.

(I have pretty much zero credentials for having this opinion, but I'm
surprised to find I do have an opinion on the matter.)

